# Shappell Ice House series



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

Anyone have these. I am interested in trying it especially since they are a local company. These pop up style shanties look like the way to go. It seems like they have a lot more room. Tell me what you think or any input.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

The Shappell pop-up hubs are made in china just like everybody else's...
I got the KiilZone Igloo XL which is almost 100% identical to the IH6000 Shappell , but $40 less...
Nice house.
*HUGE INSIDE!*
G'Luck!
Robert


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

*Shappell IH6000*











*KillZone Igloo XL*


Links to products~

http://www.killzonehunting.com/fishing-gear/killzone-igloo-xl-ice-fishing-shelter.html



http://www.shappell.com/shelters/icehouseserieshubs.html


----------



## SNAPPY (Feb 13, 2004)

I have the Eastman Ice Cube and love it. I think they are probably about the same thing. I will say Shappell's customer service, if ever needed, has always been top notch!


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

Well I live in Grand Ledge where they are made I was thinking about going over there and seeing if they have any deals. I am starting to think the pop up style shanty is the way to go. I have had Fishtraps but they are heavy and kind of a pain in the rear. These seem to have more room and are easier to deal with especially off season.


----------



## BlackRhino (Feb 21, 2005)

jlcrss said:


> Well I live in Grand Ledge where they are made I was thinking about going over there and seeing if they have any deals. I am starting to think the pop up style shanty is the way to go. I have had Fishtraps but they are heavy and kind of a pain in the rear. These seem to have more room and are easier to deal with especially off season.


I had a Frabill Xltwin, sold it because it was heavy and a pain. Plus not a lot of room. Then I bought the Eastman ice cube, and that was the ticket! Lightweight, super quick put up/take down and roomy. Absolutely NO issues in the wind either. Again, that was the ticket until the Frabill HQ came along....


----------

